# Fort Knox



## Captn' Tuddle (Jun 8, 2010)

Was the security tight anywhere else besides Beaverton for the NREMT test? 
I go in, show them my testing papers, they make me lock all my stuff in a locker, take my picture, scan my finger print, read and sign a 'don't cheat or else' form, turn my pockets inside-out, scan my fingerprint again, and get escorted to the computer to take my test in a locked room with about 20 cameras in it. Then, after the test, I was escorted back out, and had to get my fingerprint scanned again before I could leave. I wonder if they have a problem with people cheating...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2010)

Captn' Tuddle said:


> Was the security tight anywhere else besides Beaverton for the NREMT test?
> I go in, show them my testing papers, they make me lock all my stuff in a locker, take my picture, scan my finger print, read and sign a 'don't cheat or else' form, turn my pockets inside-out, scan my fingerprint again, and get escorted to the computer to take my test in a locked room with about 20 cameras in it. Then, after the test, I was escorted back out, and had to get my fingerprint scanned again before I could leave. I wonder if they have a problem with people cheating...



Welcome to PEarson Vue's testing policies


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2010)

Yup, which is good, as I don't want my EMT, paramedic, nurse, pharmacist, optometrist, electrician or plumber to be a dishonest con artist who may or may not have passed the test required for certification/licensure without cheating. 

Pearson Vue does testing for a TON of different professions, certifications, licenses, medical boards, etc.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 8, 2010)

Captn' Tuddle said:


> Was the security tight anywhere else besides Beaverton for the NREMT test?
> I go in, show them my testing papers, they make me lock all my stuff in a locker, take my picture, scan my finger print, read and sign a 'don't cheat or else' form, turn my pockets inside-out, scan my fingerprint again, and get escorted to the computer to take my test in a locked room with about 20 cameras in it. Then, after the test, I was escorted back out, and had to get my fingerprint scanned again before I could leave. I wonder if they have a problem with people cheating...


 
Yep that is about right. My ambulance admin center (and de-facto county emergency service training building) is an approved Pearson Vue test center. What a hassle to get that set up.:wacko:


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 8, 2010)

fair enough imo


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 8, 2010)

Could be worse. The first time I took the MCAT was the last year that they used the paper version. Imagine 50-70 people in a lecture hall for a 4 part test. Figner print and picture required before starting, and then each exam is passed out and collected one by one by having the proctors walk down the rows.


----------



## dudemanguy (Jun 8, 2010)

When I was taking my EMT basic exam some lady was taking a postal service exam I think, she wanted to take her inhalor into the testing room with her. There was much debating between two testing center employees, and after a thorough inspection of the inhalor it was decided she could take it into the room with her.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 10, 2010)

It's called professional testing.  Unfortunately, EMS is not used to having to be such; where as all other profession testing has became a common event. 

Yes, there are many of those that have been caught cheating on the NREMT test. Yes, there are probably few that slip by.. but; one cannot stop all of them. 

R/r 911


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 10, 2010)

Try taking the bar exam sometime...  

Though I admit that I thought it was somewhat amusing, too, that Pearson took my photo and fingerprint, then took my fingerprint again no more than 25 feet away, as if I managed to switch with a doppleganger in the meanwhile. 

Still, better safe than sorry, and different testing centers have different arrangements of space, while they all have the same security procedures, so it's quite possible that in other centers, there is a greater distance between the check-in and the actual testing room.  

I took the Foreign Service exam at an ACT testing center recently, and their security procedures were similar, though they didn't take the digital fingerprint.


----------



## GhostEMT627 (Jun 12, 2010)

It was the same way for me when I took my NREMT-B test here in So. Cal. Not only did they have a camera at each testing cubicle, they had an audio feed on you as well.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 12, 2010)

GhostEMT627 said:


> Not only did they have a camera at each testing cubicle, they had an audio feed on you as well.



Hell, the one I went to in Boston had you put on those huge ear muff like things like they have at shooting ranges.


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 19, 2010)

Ya...it was crazy strict. They made the lady before me take off her diamond bracelet, and take her second form of ID out of her pocket.  They debated on letting me in with my medical bracelet on.  They read it and decided there was nothing on there for me to cheat off of.  I think my fingerprint was taken about 6 times.  And I was recorded by video and audio.  I will say, this was way more strict than taking an exam for the federal government with security clearance. All they did was take two forms of ID, and sent into a room while being recorded, would think the federal government would be as strict, if not stricter (if thats a word  if not, it is now!)


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 19, 2010)

It is a conspiracy by Big Brother to acquire information anywhere and everywhere they can to track in their large data base...you willingly gave yourself up to become an EMT and now will be tracked forever.

If you quickly put on your foil helmet and try to find the implanted tracking device, you may have a chance.


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Jun 19, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> it is a conspiracy by big brother to acquire information anywhere and everywhere they can to track in their large data base...you willingly gave yourself up to become an emt and now will be tracked forever.
> 
> *if you quickly put on your foil helmet and try to find the implanted tracking device, you may have a chance*.



omg....hahahahahaaha.


----------



## Paladin78 (Jun 19, 2010)

The testing site I went to wasn't as heavily secured but I did have to take all of my belongings that were in my pockets, out to my car and had a 'mug shot' taken before I was taken back to the testing room.  In the room were 3 computers set up in view blocking cubicles with about 6-7 cameras throughout the tiny room.


----------

